# Hardwood Floors



## EnoughLuv4_two (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm getting hardwood floors installed this weekend throughout my home, and am wondering if any of you have encountered your babies doing damage (scratch marks) with their nails on the wood? I have two Chi's and a Pug who LOVE to run around the house


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Yep, mine get scratched. Make sure they put a good sealer on it. I don't think our sealer is that great. Our wood floors scratch easily. I'd love to have them resealed again soon.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

our old house had wood floor. we only lived there another year after we had it put in so i guess since the sealer was new they didnt get stratched by their nails. other things did scrath it though. very worth it. i miss it


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

great topic. i live in an old house in the historic district of my city. i am having my floors refinished the end of march. i found out my floors are birdseye maple and i am having 3 coats of sealer put on but.... i also use large wool area rugs so maybe i will be ok. right now the dogs all think my diningroom to livingroom is the indy 500


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

i love my cheese said:


> our old house had wood floor. we only lived there another year after we had it put in so i guess since the sealer was new they didnt get stratched by their nails. other things did scrath it though. very worth it. i miss it


I know, I love our wood floors. I'd have them all over the house if I could afford it. We only have the wood in the dining room and kitchen. If I was the original owner I would have definitely extended the wood floor into the family/tv room that is just off the kitchen. They are a beautiful red oak, wide planks.


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Our red oak wood floors in our first home that we had installed did not scratch near as much as the one we have now. I know a good sealer has a lot to do with it. Getting several coats is such a wise idea.


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Good Info! We're planning to put hardwood down in part of the house this Spring, and then the remainder in the fall. I had been wondering about the scratching. Also wondered about Gracie slamming into walls and furniture when she gets into her running mode with no carpet for traction :lol:


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

P.S. For the sealer I forgot to mention that you can either get the satin finish or glossy. I prefer the satin myself as the glossy reminds me of a gymnasium and would most likely be slicker.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Hershey has done damage to our hardwood flooring, but our flooring was not in the best of shape when we moved in here, so, had it been new I am not sure how much damage he could/would do. I despise my living room flooring. It looks awful and parts are peeling up and those are the parts Hershey has continued to peel off. I wish you luck with your pretty new flooring! :wave:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

My old dog (55 lb rott/mix) completely ruined our hardwood floors. They are so incredibly scratched up. It's not noticable if you're standing up though. But she used to race around the house, and her big nails would scratch up the floor. She also liked to toss her bones around, so there are a few dents in the floor.

I haven't really noticed addictional scratches from Carl- it's nice that he's small! However he likes to pee NEXT to his potty pad on occasion (more often now that he's teething... :evil: ) and part of the hardwood floor (once a lovely honey color) turned BLACK!! :evil:


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Try these
http://www.softpaws.net/
They have them for cats also.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

If you can hear nails on the floor they're too long anyway. I'm not one to talk. Our two other dog boys are schipperkes and have black nails and we don't cut them ourselves. We like to have them short enough you can't hear them walk on the floor. If they were short enough they wouldn't scratch anything, including hardwood floors.


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

We have hard wood floors and Junie doesn't seem to affect them much. The cats haven't done anything either and they scratch at them a lot. The only thing that hurt ours was water damage and that is not that bad. Good luck with the remodel!


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

I have four dogs and they really do not affect my floors. I have red oak and maple floors through out the entire house.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Blue Velvet Elvis said:


> If you can hear nails on the floor they're too long anyway. I'm not one to talk. Our two other dog boys are schipperkes and have black nails and we don't cut them ourselves. We like to have them short enough you can't hear them walk on the floor. If they were short enough they wouldn't scratch anything, including hardwood floors.


I agree...if you can hear the nails on floor, they prob are too long.

We have laminate flooring (cheaper version of wood) and all we can hear are the pitter patter of Scruffy's paws..it's sooooooo cute!

Scruffy has never scratched it thankfully.

Occassionally he slips as he is running...i shouldn't laugh but it is quite funny (especially when he slips when trying to run away with something he shouldn't).

I definately prefer hard flooring to carpet as it is so easy to keep clean and i generally prefer how it looks.



:wave:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

We have oak floors and no issues. Only dings from hubby dropping stuff :roll:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

lecohen said:


> Occassionally he slips as he is running...i shouldn't laugh but it is quite funny (especially when he slips when trying to run away with something he shouldn't).


Carl does that all the time! And I always laugh too :lol: 
When he was a little puppy he had a hard time walking on the wood floor sometimes- it was just too slippery for him. He would be standing still and just wipe out and fall on the ground. :lol:


----------

